# old Emglo



## jack twitty (Sep 8, 2017)

I have a Emglo M79 stacked tank and it won't come to pressure because the start valve won't close. (The valve that lets pressure off the head) I got a new start valve/pressure relief valve and it still won't close so air runs out. Pulled the in tank check valve out and it seems to work fine. If I get some tweezers and pull the pin on the pressure relief valve it will close and tank fills fine and holds pressure until restart then the same problem. Anyone have a clue what my problem is ? 
Thanks Jack


----------

